# HELP Newbie



## pasquinel (May 14, 2010)

I'll be moving to Chiang Mai by the end of June and had a few questions. I'm 62y.o. and married to thai national, what does a good health insurance policy cost?
Also need to know an excellent place to purchase new computer set-up, a place that is very knowledgeable. Why are automobiles so darn expensive in thailand?
A new camary in USA cost 15-20 thousand but it's 4 times that price in thailand!!
Need advise on best internet provider, will be moving to Doi Saket region. Any
difficulty obtaining American television programs if you have satellite set-up? Just
trying to get feel for what lies in store for me.:confused2:


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

If you in need of an health insurance pan give Pacific Prime a look, also try Globalsurance a try. I have been looking into an insurance plan for expats and i have met some people and co-workers who went with these 2 brokers. They are brokers who work closely with many major insurance companies and they work directly to them for expats and locals. they will find the right plan that you specifically need. JW.


----------

